# *****The American Southwest*****



## gringorio (Jan 21, 2007)

great photos! thanks for sharing them. i was able to work on the Mojave desert outside of Las Vegas last summer and really loved it - despite the summer temps!

gringorio


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Great pics. 
Hard to believe it looks so far from civilization, being so close to Las Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Red sandstones at the Valley of Fire.




















Valley of Fire, NV


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Morrissey

The desert coast, Laguna Beach.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Amazing thread!


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

beautiful images...all America is a surprise...kay:


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Oh yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all history, Rick Astley is the only 5'7" English white guy who sounded like a 6'4" black American guy. :nuts: I don't know how he did it, but it was pretty sweet. :cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## FreeLink (Feb 2, 2007)

Beautiful images


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

looks like a cigarette to me.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow 2 pages of SF.....


Since when was SF considered to be the southwest????????? :nuts: :bash:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The American Southwest include CALIFORNIA!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

jbkayaker12 said:


> The American Southwest include CALIFORNIA!



Since when??

Dont believe me, go on the CA board and ask them if they are from the "southwest."

What does being a desert state have to do with it? There are deserts in eastern Oregon....is that in the southwest too?


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

California is in the Southwestern United States and if you read the title of this thread it says AMERICAN SOUTHWEST, which include the state of CALIFORNIA. San Francisco is in California so I posted my pictures here, now if you dont like it


STAY AWAY.......


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.americansouthwest.net

http://www.soutwestblend.com


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice pics man! thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

always good to see pictures of SF!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Some of those buildings = :drool:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Crazy construction boon in Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

**


----------

